# Bunnyhop raubt mir den letzten Nerv



## Deleted 174706 (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute 
Ich schaffe es einfach nicht, einen Bunnyhop zu machen. Ich habe mir schon sämtliche Forenbeiträge durchgelesen und auch angewendet. ich kann den normalen Sprung nur eben nicht den Bunnyhop, wo man zuerst mit Vorderrad und dann mit Hinterrad springt.

Ich glaube ich bekomme das Vorderrad nicht hoch genug 
Kann mir da jemand Tipps geben ??

Danke


----------



## LB-Biker (30. Mai 2010)

weniger lesen, mehr machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (30. Mai 2010)

Üb mal das Bike nur durch die Gewichtsverlagerung schnell und impulsiv nur vorne richtig hoch zu bekommen, also so weit, dass du ggf. mit der Hinterradbremse ein nach hinten überkippen verhindern musst. 
Wenn das sitzt musste eigentlich "nurnoch" ruckartig nach vorne schnellen wenn vorne die Höhe so gut wie erreicht ist. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## -LUTZ- (31. Mai 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZd3DoRsx_U"]YouTube- how to bunnyhop (german)[/nomedia]


----------



## Mitglied (31. Mai 2010)

Mußte reissen!


----------



## Deleted 174706 (31. Mai 2010)

Ich kam noch nicht zum Üben, doch ich denke mit dem Video und dem Tipp von Jan84 werde ich es versuchen. Vielleicht mag es auch daran liegen,dass ich erst 15 bin und noch nicht die Kraft in den Armen habe 

Dennoch danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Devilz_eye (31. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht lag es auch einfach daran das du noch nicht zum üben kamst


----------



## LB-Biker (31. Mai 2010)

AAAH lol,
mit 15 keine Kraft in den Armen, kann ja sein aber schieb das dann bitte net aufs Alter.

Ich übe jetzt auch vermehrt Bunny Hop, werde mir die Tage noch nen Rückenprotektor zulegen, denn ich habe die Tage gemerkt, dass es unlustig ist rückwerts aufs Pflaster zu knallen


----------



## Deleted 174706 (1. Juni 2010)

Ich wollte es ja nur mal erwähnen aber ich denke, dass es nur Übung braucht. Werde mich bei em schönen Wetter auch direkt mal dran machen und loslegen


----------



## everywhere.local (1. Juni 2010)

Freerider22 schrieb:


> Vielleicht mag es auch daran liegen,dass ich erst 15 bin und noch nicht die Kraft in den Armen habe



bunny konnte ich mit 10 oder 11


----------



## spank_tobi (9. Juni 2010)

also bunny hop is echt nur eine übungssache.meine freundin hat den innerhalb von einem tag hin bekommen!probier erst das vorderrad soweit,wie möglich,ohne überkippen,hoch zu ziehen!danach kannst das gleiche mit dem hinterrad probieren und dann einfach beides kombinieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (9. Juni 2010)

spank_tobi schrieb:


> also bunny hop is echt nur eine übungssache.meine freundin hat den innerhalb von einem tag hin bekommen!probier erst das vorderrad soweit,wie möglich,ohne überkippen,hoch zu ziehen!danach kannst das gleiche mit dem hinterrad probieren und dann einfach beides kombinieren!



...daraus wird dann aber schnell ein Standard-Hop und kein Bunny Hop. Hier sieht man die Bewegung des Bunny Hops sehr gut - besonders der Hüftimpuls zum Vorbau wird deutlich:






*Den Unterschied von Standard-Hop zu Bunny Hop erklären wir hier*:


Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Feenix (9. Juni 2010)

Nicht verkrampft üben sondern zwischendurch, wenns sich ergibt mal nen Hupfer versuchen  

Wenn man rausgeht "ich lern dies und das" dann wirds meist nix


----------



## spank_tobi (9. Juni 2010)

ich kann mich nicht beklagen.hab den bunny hop selber so beigebracht bekommen und naja also der klappt schon ziemlich gut!einfach erst vorne hoch,hinten nachziehen und fertig!es is aber definitiv ziemlich schwer den bunny hop zu machen,wenn man nur so von a nach b rollt und noch kein grossartiges gefühl für sein bike hat


----------



## 3xA (10. Juni 2010)

Ich bin auch "erst" 14 und ich kann ihn nach ca. 30min Lernen schon... (aber erst ca. 15cm hoch )

Gruss


----------



## Bayernmichi (11. Juni 2010)

Servus,
bin auch erst dieses Jahr von Clickpedalen auf Freeridepedalen umgestiegen und habe gleich auf anhieb einen Bunnyhop geschafft. Was den Bunnyhop jedoch ziemlich vereinfacht sind die richtigen Pedalen und Schuhe mit weichen Sohlen. 
Fand das Video hier [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAem3L7Rlpk&feature=related"]YouTube- How to bunny hop[/nomedia] recht hilfreich und gut erklärt.

Grüße
Michi


----------



## --Freeride-- (11. Juni 2010)

den lernst Du von selbst, wenn du zu langsam bist, um mit einem normalen Hop z.b. auf den Boardstein zu kommen. Einfach vorne hoch und hinten nachziehen, so hab ich es gelernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB-Biker (11. Juni 2010)

Richtig, 

wenn ich aber extrem langsam nen Bordstein oder so anfahre, ist das Vorderrad und HR hochziehen immer sehr versetzt ( zeitlich)


----------



## --Freeride-- (11. Juni 2010)

dann such Dir eine deutlich höhere Kannte, 3 Treppenstufen, versuch es erst langsam und erhöhe dann das Tempo. irgendwann bist du zu schnell und machst von selbst den Bunny Hop


----------



## LB-Biker (11. Juni 2010)

--Freeride-- schrieb:


> dann such Dir eine deutlich höhere Kannte, 3 Treppenstufen, versuch es erst langsam und erhöhe dann das Tempo. irgendwann bist du zu schnell und machst von selbst den Bunny Hop



nee, ich kann ja auch den richtigen Bunny Hop, ich wollt damit nur sagen, dass wenn man sehr langsam fährt ne viel langsamere Bewegung machen muss, bzw. wenn man schnell fährt ne viel schnellere...


----------



## DominikRE (15. Juni 2010)

Tach zusammen!

Dann möchte Ich meine Erfahrung auch mal euch schildern, beim ersten richtigen Bunnyhob habe Ich mir direkt das Linke Schienenbein kaputt gemacht. Aber es hat funktioniert und das hat nur gezählt, jetzt mit Protektoren bekomme ich das hin und wieder es hin aber das Gefühl ist anders. Funktioniert hat es mit einem Dirtbike 4x Brass 2 von Giant, was Ich aber bemerkt habe wenn ich mit dem Kona Nissan Werksteam Bike von mein Kollege fahre das total gefedert ist bekomme ich ein Bunnyhop super hin wie wenn ich jeden Tag 24 Stunden am Tag ein Bunnyhip machen würde und schon immer gemacht habe, versuch ich das mit dem Giant Brass 2 Dirtbike 4x nur die Gabel ist gefedert bekomme ich das einmal hin nach 40 anläufe.

Das habe Ich beim Kollegen mit dem Kona schon bemerkt alles was der auf sein Bike kann kann der es nicht auf meins ist doch nicht normal oder?


----------



## LB-Biker (15. Juni 2010)

Das sieht doch jeder anders, wenn dein Kumpel mit deinem fahren würde, fände er es evl. auch leichter wie mit seinem Fully


----------



## DominikRE (15. Juni 2010)

Das ist es aber nicht, der bekommt es mit mein Bike es überhaupt nicht hin, dafür bekomme ich es mit sein Bike es viel besser es hin.


----------



## Kettenglied (15. Juni 2010)

Kann es vielleicht sein das du das Konabike von deinem Kollegen total geil findest, es am Liebsten behalten würdest und deshalb viel motivierter bei der Sache bist?
Das Zauberwort heißt "Motivation". Da kann ein "fettes" Radl schonmal einen positiven Schub geben.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (15. Juni 2010)

denke eher, seine Geo ist viel besser.


----------



## DominikRE (16. Juni 2010)

@Kettenglied

Wenn Ich ehrlich bin finde Ich sein Kona nicht so geil, wenn überhaupt seine Dämpfer und Gabel mehr aber wirklich nicht.

Bike von Kollegen.
http://s.wiggle.co.uk/images/kona-four-nissan-zoom.jpg

Bike von mir. 
http://www.ready2bike.de/images/product_images/original_images/2243_0.jpg

@pedalentreter22

Das Gefühl habe Ich auch schon gehabt.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (19. Juli 2010)

Habe jetzt nochmal 'ne Frage zum BunnyHop und keine Lust dafür 'nen neuen Thread aufzumachen.

Also ich kann den BunnyHop soweit das ich es auf 'nen Bürgersteig hoch schaffe. Nur eben nicht höher - das Problem ist dabei der hintere Reifen der nicht annähernd hoch genug kommt für höhere Hindernisse. Wie bekomme ich den Hinterreifen nun höher? Auf Video wo die Leute den BH extremst springen sieht man das die den Lenker weit nach vorne drücken und mit dem Hintern fast auf dem Reifen sitzen. Also muss ich mir jetzt angewöhnen das Vorderrad nach vorne wegzudrücken, oder ist das wiederum nur die Folge einer anderen Bewegung (z.B. des extremen anziehens der Beine)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3xA (19. Juli 2010)

Schau nochmal das Video an: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZd3DoRsx_U"]YouTube- how to bunnyhop (german)[/nomedia]
für dich ist es erst ab 1:28 interessant weil sie dann genau erklären was du machen musst.

Gruss


----------



## Padolomeus (21. Juli 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwiWTPoabPI&feature=related"]YouTube- CYCLOCROSS BUNNY HOPPING DERBY[/nomedia]


----------



## Marc B (21. Juli 2010)

3xA schrieb:


> Schau nochmal das Video an: YouTube- how to bunnyhop (german) Gruss



In diesem Video erklärt er zwei verschiedene Sachen. Ein mal wie man nur das Hinterrad aus den Beinen hochzieht und als zweites wie den Bunny Hop springt ("man lehnt sich  dann schnell nach vorne (...)"). Er müsste jedoch betonen, dass man beim Bunny Hop gerade nicht das Hinterrad mit den Füßen zum Arsch hochzieht. Ist etwas missverständlich erklärt, wie ich finde.

_Mein Slow-Motion-Favorit_:






Ride on,
Marc


----------



## 12die4 (20. August 2010)

Ich bin jetzt auch seit ein paar Tagen immer wieder mal am Üben des Bunny Hops. Hab mir schon viele Videos angeguckt, aber wirklich weitergeholfen hat mir noch keins.
Ich krieg das Vorderrad höchstens 30cm hochgezogen, was aber nicht reicht um vor der Landung noch irgendwie hinten hoch zu kommen.
Das Video hier [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZd3DoRsx_U"]YouTube- how to bunnyhop (german)[/nomedia] spricht davon, dass man erst vorn und dann hinten hochspringen üben sollte. Hab ich gemacht, aber das zu kombinieren bringt mich nicht so recht weiter. Endet meist in einem Schweinehop.
Da ich eh Klickies fahre und auch keine Bärentatze habe, versuche ich halt sehr darauf zu achten, mir nichts falsches anzugewöhnen. Jetzt wird hier geschrieben, dass man das Hinterrad gar nicht "aktiv" hochzieht, sondern nur vorne so weit wie möglich hoch und dann durch den Drehimpuls durch die Hüftbewegung hinten hoch kommt.
Heißt das, die Beine sind beim Bunny Hop komplett passiv? Oft wird für das Vorderrad auch davon gesprochen, dass man den Lenker runterdrücken und anschließend hochreißen muss. Hoch heißt für mich aber nicht nach hinten. Wenn ich nur nach oben reiße, mache ich automatisch auch einen kleinen Sprung aus den Beinen heraus. Durch die Klickies kommt dabei aber meistens schon das Hinterrad mit hoch und es wird wieder mehr zum Schweinehop.
Bei vielen Slow-Mo Videos sieht es aber eher so aus, als würde primär nach hinten gerissen, weil der Arsch auch fast hinters Hinterrad geht. Problem dabei: Der Sattel an meinem XC-Bike ist so weit oben, dass ich gar nicht richtig hinter den Sattel komme, ohne mir die Kronjuwelen aufzureißen. Brauch die Höhe aber trotzdem um knieschonend zu fahren. Und was bringt es einem, den Sattel für das Üben runterzustellen, wenn man im normalen Fahrbetrieb den Sattel wieder hoch hat und es wieder nicht hinkriegt?

In vielen Guides wird zuerst der Wheelie gelernt und danach der Bunny Hop. Vor dem Wheelie hab ich aber ehrlich gesagt schiss und ich finde ihn auch eher praxisfremd. Würde ich im Gelände nie einsetzen. Kann man auf den also verzichten oder muss man den für die richtige Vorderrad-Hochreißtechnik unbedingt vorher beherrschen?


----------



## PiR4Te (21. August 2010)

N Wheeli oder n paar cm/m manual sind im Gelände unter anderem das nützlichste was es gibt.
Vorn hochreißen ist also nicht nur für den Bunnyhop wichtig.

Sattel runter verschafft einem meiner Meinung nach bei allen technischen Fahrten und Manövern eine viel bessere Bewegungsfreiheit für die Gewichtsverlagerung und mehr Sicherheit.

Versuchs einfach mal mit Sattel unten, bis dus drauf hast.
Auf Klickpedale würde ich erst wieder umseigen wenn ichs gelernt habe... aber das ist geschmackssache.

Kann übrigens keinen richtigen Bunny-hop 

Gruss


----------



## 12die4 (21. August 2010)

Wofür taugt denn ein Wheelie/Manual genau? Abgesehen von der Show natürlich. Über Hindernisse kommt man damit schlecht, weil man leicht das Gleichgewicht verliert. Das einzige ist, dass man weniger Rollwiderstand hat und somit schneller wird.


----------



## damage0099 (21. August 2010)

längere Pfützen?


----------



## PiR4Te (21. August 2010)

Zum überfahren von Wurzeln, größeren Kanten, Löchern, rinnen... etc.

Veringert entscheidend die Gefahr durch solche Hindernisse über den Lenker zu fliegen.
Wenn man natürlich nur auf Waldautobahnen unterwegs ist, brauch mans nicht, dann braucht man aber auch keinen Bunny-Hop.

Vorn hochziehen zählt nun mal fahrtechnisch zu den Grundlagen...

Gruss


----------



## Bayernmichi (21. August 2010)

Servus,
Wheelie/Manual dient meiner Meinung nach nur zu Show. Der BunnyHop dagegen ist recht wichtig um Hinternisse (Baumstämme, Absätze,..) überspringen zu können. 

@12die4
Den Bunnyhop kannst du ruhig mit einem runtergestellten Sattel üben. In schwiergen Trails in denen du diese Technik benötigst, kannst du sowieso nicht mit hochgestelltem Sattel fahren. Wenn es dir zu nervig ist immer abzusteigen und die Sattelhöhe zu verstellen, würde ich dir raten, eine Kindshock Sattelstüze zu kaufen. Mit dieser kannst du auch während dem fahren die Höhe änderen.

Einen gescheiden Bunnyhop mit hohem Sattel, bekommt glaub ich keiner richtig hin. Da geht maximal 10-20cm. Man braucht einfach den Bewegungsspielraum, den man mit hohem Sattel nicht hat. 

Grüße
Michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedalentreter22 (21. August 2010)

stelle mir das mit hohem Sattel schmerzhaft vor.


----------



## 12die4 (22. August 2010)

Mein Rad hat aber keine Schnellspanner-Sattelklemme. Das sind zwei Inbus-Schrauben. Und mir ists auf kürzeren Touren bis 40km meist zu blöd nen Multitool mitzunehmen. Soll heißen, mit "normaler" Sattelposition kann man Bunny Hop vergessen?


----------



## priofear (22. August 2010)

hoppen mag ja noch etwas gehen, aber landen würd ich mit normaler sattelhöhe nicht gern


----------



## player599 (22. August 2010)

es geht schon, nur ist schwer zu lernen und oft schmerzhaft im schritt, vorallem bei vertretern des männlichen geschlechts, die beim MTB sehr häufig sind.

das mit dem alter ist schrott, ich hab den bunnyhop mmit 10 gelernt, mit 11 bin ich nen bordstein hochgekommen und jetzt mit 14 schaff ich in guten zeiten 3-4 normal hohe stufen.

sonst auf keinen fall aufgeben, immer dran bleiben. auf keinen fall den schwienehop auch nur versuchen, den gewöhnt man sich nur schwer ab und führt teilweise zu stürzen! 

Keep on trying!

niki


----------



## hogan1986 (24. August 2010)

Also, ich kann den Bunny Hop zwar auch noch nicht, aber soviel ich weiß wird der Sattel bei den Trail Abfahrten, Downhill Runns nach unten gestellt, um sich eben die Nüsse nicht anzuschlagen, un dann hat man automatisch den Freiraum auch für Wheelis ect.
Bei Touren fahrten macht der Bunny Hop nicht sehr viel Sinn, da ist es verständlich dass du den Sattel da nicht extra umstellen willst.


----------



## 12die4 (24. August 2010)

Naja, ich baue in meine Touren aber gerne auch mal steile Abfahrten ein, die einen gewissen DH Charakter haben. Da fahr ich für gewöhnlich aber auch mit hohem Sattel runter. Fühle mich dadurch zwar immer etwas unsicher, weil ich das Gefühl hab, jeden Moment beim Bremsen über den Lenker zu gehen, aber anhalten, Werkzeug rausholen und Sattel runterschrauben ist mir trotzdem zu blöd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiNkZ (27. August 2010)

Bastel dir doch nen Schnellspanner dran, in 3 Sekunden ist das Ding versenkt oder wieder oben.

Die Kontrolle mit abgesenkten Sattel ist halt schon um einiges besser! Da fährst du nach ein paar mal direkt viel kontrollierter und schneller runter. Bei nem Hardtail musst du ja eh fast alle Schläge mit den Beinen abfedern mit dem Sattel im Gesäß stell ich mir das nicht so toll vor


----------



## dh92 (27. August 2010)

freerider22 schrieb:


> ich wollte es ja nur mal erwähnen aber ich denke, dass es nur übung braucht. Werde mich bei em schönen wetter auch direkt mal dran machen und loslegen


+1


----------



## NeverEnough (27. August 2010)

den bunnyhop mit einem hardtail zu üben, wie z.b. einem dirtbike, machts leichter. 
weniger federweg, bessere kontrolle! 
macht euch kein kopf und gebt euch druck. wie schon erwähnt, geht es locker an. geht in den skatepark und fahrt paar runden und versucht irgendwas und irgendwann machts klick! so war es bei mir auch. immer schweinehop! und irgendwann habe ich typische bunnyhop bewegung gemacht. 
irgendwelche tricks krampfhaft die ganze zeit zu üben ist das be***** was es gibt. 

gute nacht.


----------



## reifenfresser (27. August 2010)

Also, ich komme mit dem Bunny Hop etwa so hoch wie im vom Marc geposteten Slow-Mo Video. Wie komm ich denn noch höher? Ich kann auf jeden fall schon aufrechte Telefon Bücher überspringen, aber eine Park bank z.B. würde ich glaube ich nicht schaffen. (habs allerdings noch nicht probiert...)


----------



## NeverEnough (27. August 2010)

bau dir irgendwas woran du üben kannst. oder stapel dir irgendwas. 
du setzt immer eins drauf, auch wenn du weißt das du das nicht packst. springst drüber auch wenns nicht geht, einfach weiter machen.
dann nimmst du wieder ein stück runter und übst weiter. 
z.b. du willst 40 cm schaffen. statt an den 40 cm die du meistern willst, übst du an 50 cm. dann gehst du wieder auf 40 cm runter und dann müsste das eigentlich gut klappen.
immer höher als dein limit. 
so mache ich das auch z.b. mit steine stapeln. ich setzte mir als ziel 5 normal rechteckige steine. statt 5 nehme ich am anfang 6 steine. 
immer eins höher als dein ziel


----------



## Jetpilot (27. August 2010)

mehr (korrekt) eingesetze kraft=mehr physikalische arbeit=mehr höhe


----------



## philipp2834 (30. August 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zz3ifq3d1gw"]YouTube- How to Bunnyhop[/nomedia]


----------



## da max (30. August 2010)

Mein Tipp:

Eine Trockenübung

1. Stell dich neben dein Bike und nimm den Lenker in die Hand
2. Bewege deine Arme nach oben und schiebe dann den Lenker nach vorne (du wirst merken dass so das Hinterrad abhebt)
3. Was jetzt noch fehlt ist, dass deine Beine eigtl noch das Rad belasten würden, deswegen solltest du ein wenig "hochhüpfen" um die Entlastung der Pedale zu simulieren

==> jetzt hast du eigtl den kompletten bewgungsablauf den du beim Bunnyhop brauchst.
Die gesamte Bewegung kommt als aus den Armen, die Beine haben nur ein entlastende und damit passive Aufgabe

Ich hoffe diese kleine Übung hilft dir. Ansonsten würde ich dir einen Fahrtechnikkurs empfehlen, da dort auch andere wichtige Dinge erklärt werden (zB bei Diddie Schneider Bikeschule)


----------



## cris-py (30. August 2010)

Wenns wo rauf oder drüber(Kannte,Treppe,Parkbank) geht immer mit der passenden Geschwindigkeit so weit vorm Hinderniss abspringen(ziehen) wie das Hinderniss hoch ist.
Und immer jede auch noch so winzige Gelegenheit zu hüppeln nutzen,auch wenns nur ein rumliegender Ast ist.
Der größte fahrtechnischer Fehler ist es nur ohne Aktion rumzueiern.
Also-jede Kante,jeden Bordstein,jede Bank(wenns soweit bist),Fahrbahnmarkierung ........zum Bunnyhop üben nutzen!!!!!!!


----------



## 12die4 (30. August 2010)

@da_max: Das klingt hilfreich. Ob's das auch ist, kann ich dir demnächst berichten. Werd's sobald das Wetter mal etwas besser drein schaut ausprobieren.

Nutze schon jedes noch so kleine Hindernis zum Üben. Aber meist bin ich dann so konzentriert, die nächste Kurve richtig anzusteuern oder sonstwas, dass das technisch dann schief geht. Aber ich muss da denke ich einfach mehr Fleiss reinstecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (30. August 2010)

1. Trotz Fleiss immer versuchen und sich daran erinnern LOCKER und GESCHMEIDIG zu bleiben. Stell Dir eine Katze auf der Jagd vor - und keinen Elefanten.

2. Bei Regen im Wald fahren erhöht definitiv das Fahrkönnen. Allerdings sollten die Wege das auch aushalten und du keine Vollbremsungen machen. 

3. Üben, üben und nochmals üben.


----------



## Bikingschorsch (3. September 2010)

Also, ich habe anfangs sehr stark am Lenker gezogen um ihn so sehr nahe am Becken zu bekommen, was ja auch der Einleiteschritt des Bunnyhops ist, Das war aber extrem anstrengend und hat wenig gebracht. Dann habe ich aber probiert, weniger mit den Armen zu ziehen und mehr mit den Füßen das Hinterrad vorzuschieben und aufzustehen, dann hats auf einmal geklappt.
Danach muss man halt noch Arme einziehen und Füße einziehen und landen und weiterfahren.

Hoffe es hilft weiter

Grüße


----------



## damage0099 (3. September 2010)

Ich hätte da eine Frage an die Profis:

Ab und an bin ich bergab relativ flott unterwegs, so 40-45 km/h.
Auf meiner Lieblingsrunde liegt unten an einer gut übersichtlichen Stelle ein Baumstamm, so gute 20cm dick.
Ich gönne mir den immer und mache einen Schweinehopp drüber.

Das funktioniert prächtig, ich komme mit dem Schweinehop auch rel. hoch.

Nun die Frage:

Beim Bunnyhop dauert die Phase, bis ich in der Luft bin, ja relativ lange.
Je schneller ich unterwegs bin, desto genauer muß das Timing sein.
Beim Schweinehop ist das einfach: Hoch und fertig.

Ist somit der Schweinehop in diesem Fall nicht einfacher und vor allem SICHERER als der Bunnyhop, oder liege ich hier falsch?
Auch wenn ich in dieser Geschwindigkeit beim hochziehen den Lenker verreiße, ist es zum bremsen und ausweichen zu spät.

Schweinehop finde ich da praktikabler.

Bin ich auf dem Holzweg?


----------



## pedalentreter22 (3. September 2010)

du musst bei beidem aufpassen, mir ist es mal passiert, dass ich noch beim Gabelkompressieren war, als die Wurzeln kamen.
War ziemlich unschön.


----------

